# Apologies if already posted: Sex Statistics



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Video - Are You Having Enough Sex? - WSJ.com

So according to the WSJ article/video about sex in marriage, only 35% of us married couples are having sex 2 - 3 times a week, and that 65% of married couples are having it less than that? WOW!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

If all couples has sex at least twice per week.... Who the hell would run the PTA's?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Even sex 3- 4x week, once every 2nd day would be fine. But its been less than 1x week since I got married.....


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

According to the Wall Street Journal, yes I am having enough. 

According to my penis? Depends on the week.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

When I was married for 12yrs, I was lucky to get it once a week. 
Since being in my current relationship for 3yrs, we have sex at least 3 times a week, and many weeks it's like every day.

We are both equally matched in sex drive. Even when we are very tired, we'll put on some porn to help get us started faster and have a wonderful quickie. It doesn't always have to be a long and romantic session with every orifice included. Kissing, some foreplay, a little hand action, a quick and spontaneous ride and we both climax (sleep SOOO much better too). 

I would say that the rationed-sex of maybe once a week was the worst part of my life. I wasn't nearly as happy as I am now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If I could eat a huge piece of chocolate cake every day and not gain weight, you'd better believe I'd do it. I LOVE chocolate cake.

Sex is better than chocolate cake.... why are people depriving themselves of this? Just do not get it.

No one gains weight from sex (pregnancy aside). It’s one of the best exercises. It’s more effective in feeling good than anti-depressants. It’s good for your health.

Let’s see I can do boring exercises for half an hour to an hour a day.. .or I can have sex… no brainer on the choice.

Having sex twice a week for a year is the equivalent to running 90 miles over a year. Which would you rather do?


.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> If I could eat a huge piece of chocolate cake every day and not gain weight, you'd better believe I'd do it. I LOVE chocolate cake.
> 
> Sex is better than chocolate cake.... why are people depriving themselves of this? Just do not get it.
> 
> ...


Can you send this to my husband please??


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Can you send this to my husband please??


Give it to him yourself.

Print it out in a nice font, frame it and hang where he sees it every day.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, he wouldn't see it if I did that. Sigh.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Can you send this to my husband please??


My wife needs to see it, but she wouldn't be able to because she's never around. I guess I'll have to use my camera phone and text it to her.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Video - Are You Having Enough Sex? - WSJ.com
> 
> So according to the WSJ article/video about sex in marriage, only 35% of us married couples are having sex 2 - 3 times a week, and that 65% of married couples are having it less than that? WOW!


I wish they'd ask one simple question first before doing these surveys.

"Do you consider your marriage fair or better, or less than fair?"

For anyone who feels their marriage is fair or better, I'd like to see their results. It's easy to say that the average married couple has sex 2-3 times a week. I don't want to know the average, I want to know the average of the couples that are actually happy. 10 couples who hate each other and live in sexless marriages and sleep in different beds rooms shouldn't count equally in a study like this as 10 couples who are very happy together and make love 5x a week. 

I'll wager a good chunk of the 65% is couples who aren't happy with their marriage overall.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Who doesn't go to the WSJ for sexual advice?

It's usually my second stop of the day, right after checking my portfolio on youporn.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

HAHAHA Cletus....


2 to 4 times a week depending...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> HAHAHA Cletus....
> 
> 
> 2 to 4 times a week depending...


Depending on what? The DOW?


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh crap... posted at the wrong thread.... disregard the "2 to 4 times a week Depending..."


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> If I could eat a huge piece of chocolate cake every day and not gain weight, you'd better believe I'd do it. I LOVE chocolate cake.
> 
> Sex is better than chocolate cake.... why are people depriving themselves of this? Just do not get it.
> 
> ...


Can you send this to my wife, please?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

